# Motorhome inspection agents



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I need to have my van independently assessed. Does anyone know of a company that can be used that can provide a specialised engineers report.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try a local trusted Motorhome dealer if it's habitation, or a Fiat or whoever if it's for the base vehicle.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Look at the institute of automotive engineer assessors web site you can find an engineer close to your post code for all different requirements


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I need someone independent to give their opinion on the bodywork. Possible warranty issues.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hymer dealer might be best, if it's still the Hymer B668


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hymer dealer might be best, if it's still the Hymer B668


Hi Kev,

I'm trying to get someone independent as i feel that if i go to someone who deals with hymers there will just be collusion, which is what i am trying to avoid at all costs. We have a bodywork problem that needs sorting pronto.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ThePrisoner said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> I'm trying to get someone independent as i feel that if i go to someone who deals with hymers there will just be collusion, which is what i am trying to avoid at all costs. We have a bodywork problem that needs sorting pronto.


Right I see now the light is on, then an independent dealer, if you need someone independent to give their opinion on the bodywork, try a body shop, most big towns will have one that does larger vehicles, car ones not going to be any good as their quality levels far exceed any motorhome finishes.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would suggest something like a company who specialise in repairing coaches as they are the closest thing to a MH constructions wise. Same materials (aluminium sheeting, fibreglass panels etc) and they have expertise in repairing them UNLIKE a car body shop.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I said that


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I said that


LOL :grin2:


----------

